# FAA02004B has arrived (Ray II)



## Chris Sorensen

My wife ordered it to surprise me for my birthday. The problem is I get the PayPal emails and UPS tracking sent to my phone. It showed up yesterday. She hid it. I found it. i just tried uploading a photo but seem to be encountering problems. I keep getting "an error occurred while uploading". Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7099882&d=1455716550"]







[/iurl]Tried getting out of the enhanced mobile view. Seems to work through the full website on my phone.

*there has been some questioning about the end links and crystal on this model. It is definitely hollow end links and mineral crystal.

When all is said and done, this is an absolutely beautiful watch. Thanks to all the WUS members whose info on these boards made it easy for me to decide on this watch.


----------



## bigben10

It`s a lovely looking watch which now looks better without the pusher to adjust the day, much better. The black version is my favourite, but like blue aswell. Wear it and be happy.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

bigben10 said:


> It`s a lovely looking watch which now looks better without the pusher to adjust the day, much better. The black version is my favourite, but like blue aswell. Wear it and be happy.


Thanks!


----------



## Hodge

That is a stunning watch! Was just doing a bit of research into Orient Mako, Ray, etc. and then stumbled upon your post. Didn't realize there was a new Ray? Ray II? It's not even listed on their website?


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Hodge said:


> That is a stunning watch! Was just doing a bit of research into Orient Mako, Ray, etc. and then stumbled upon your post. Didn't realize there was a new Ray? Ray II? It's not even listed on their website?


It is currently available from Seriouswatches.com - Orientwatchusa.com should have it in stock next month. 
Mine obviously came from Serious Watches and I can't recommend them highly enough. They were extremely professional and polite, plus shipping got the watch from the Netherlands to NJ in two days!


----------



## 15kywalker

I wish they would have done an all matte finish on the bracelet instead of the matte/glossy finish - otherwise I think it's a great improvement with the hacking function (for me personally) and solid watch for the price.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

15kywalker said:


> I wish they would have done an all matte finish on the bracelet instead of the matte/glossy finish - otherwise I think it's a great improvement with the hacking function (for me personally) and solid watch for the price.


Agree completely. I'm swapping it out for a Mako USA SEL bracelet.


----------



## Kosmo5

Can you comment on the difference from version 1? I read somewhere that they at least changed the dial material and printing. More pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

CO5 said:


> Can you comment on the difference from version 1? I read somewhere that they at least changed the dial material and printing. More pics would be appreciated.


I don't own a v1, so I can't offer a comparison between the two. The watch is no longer hidden where it previously was so when I get it tomorrow, I'll take some more pics.


----------



## Ed P.

That's a great looking watch! I just ordered one like it from serious watches, in the Netherlands. The Ray II at least gets Orient into the 20th century! Putting in a movement that hacks and manually winds, and getting rid of that archaic day pusher, is a big improvement.
Chris,I also highly recommend you "unfind" your birthday present, and return it to your wife's hiding place! If you don't, you'll never get another surprise BD present from her, especially another watch!


----------



## Superfighter

Is there/will there be a Blu Ray II?


----------



## sticky

Unlike lots of people the pusher never bothered me but your wartless Ray looks just great.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Swapped the stock bracelet out for a cheap rubber strap until the Mako USA shows up as I didn't want to go through the trouble of resizing two bracelets. The watch gained 15 seconds on the first day. I reset the time and it ran +1 second for the next 24 hour period. The only thing I'm not in love with is the stiffness of the bezel. There's no play in it, but turning it requires a ton of effort.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

That's a very sweet looking Ray!


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> That's a very sweet looking Ray!


Thank you!


----------



## Proenski

I like the fact they got rid of the push button but it is a shame this new Mako/ Ray models don't have sapphire and solid end links on the bracelets :-(
But I still love those fantastic blue dial plates!

P.S. handwinding is an overrated feature on automatic watches if you ask me..


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Proenski said:


> I like the fact they got rid of the push button but it is a shame this new Mako/ Ray models don't have sapphire and solid end links on the bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still love those fantastic blue dial plates!
> 
> P.S. handwinding is an overrated feature on automatic watches if you ask me..


Totally agree about the sapphire and SELs. I ordered a Mako USA from Island Watch which was supposed to arrive today, but the USPS sent it to MD instead of NJ. I'm going to put the bracelet from it on the new Ray. I also ordered a double dome sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes and am awaiting its arrival as well. It's listed as being for the Seiko Sumo but it allegedly fits the Makos/Rays perfectly. I'll find out soon enough I suppose.


----------



## lucduc

I had the same problem with my Ray, hard to turn. Lubed it up with a little mineral oil and now it turns well.  May need to break in a bit.

Looks like the crown is slightly shorter on the Ray II. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Colderamstel

The watch looks fantastic! The bezel issue is pretty easily resolved with minor elbow grease if you are into popping off the bezel and adjusting the spring ever so slightly. I also ordered the crystaltimes domed sapphire and plan on doing a video of me shattering, I mean, swapping the crystals (a little nervous about the procedure). If yours arrives be sure to post your experience because I think there are a lot of people interested in it. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris Sorensen

lbovill said:


> The watch looks fantastic! The bezel issue is pretty easily resolved with minor elbow grease if you are into popping off the bezel and adjusting the spring ever so slightly. I also ordered the crystaltimes domed sapphire and plan on doing a video of me shattering, I mean, swapping the crystals (a little nervous about the procedure). If yours arrives be sure to post your experience because I think there are a lot of people interested in it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I have no problem with popping the bezel off. I've never done it before, but have looked up how to remove it. Once it's off, how would I adjust the spring?


----------



## Colderamstel

Chris Sorensen said:


> I have no problem with popping the bezel off. I've never done it before, but have looked up how to remove it. Once it's off, how would I adjust the spring?


The Mako, Ray, and Mako USA all use the same case and mechanism. Actually Seiko SKX's are almost identical too in terms of bezel spring.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/orient-mako-how-fix-your-hard-turn-bezel-411482.html

I would use some masking tape on the blade, there is also a user on this forum who changed out his bezel on a USA and made a video. If you follow his instructions with a masking tape wrapped case you should be safe. Once the bezel is off you want to use a small pair of pliers (with tape if you care about scratching the springs surface and very very very slightly bend the spring. There is room for error because you can bend it back. I set mine to be very easy to turn because I wanted it to not be chore, and I don't use it for diving.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/bezel-removal-mako-usa-how-change-bezel-2906682.html#post25945250

That is Shhassani's pretty excellent description and video of how to pop it off.

If you decide to do it just work carefully, the adage of measure twice cut once applies. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

View attachment 7255346
Finally got the USA bracelet on the new Ray. I love this combo! Unfortunately I'm extremely underwhelmed with the Ray itself. Aside from the overly stiff bezel, I was initially in love with this watch, but upon arrival of the USA I realized not only how bad the bezel is on the Ray, but also the crown. When screwing and unscrewing it, it feels and sounds gritty. When I went to get the bracelets swapped, even the jeweler mentioned the crown feeling wrong. Has anyone dealt with Orient in regards to warranty service?


----------



## Colderamstel

Chris Sorensen said:


> View attachment 7255346
> Finally got the USA bracelet on the new Ray. I love this combo! Unfortunately I'm extremely underwhelmed with the Ray itself. Aside from the overly stiff bezel, I was initially in love with this watch, but upon arrival of the USA I realized not only how bad the bezel is on the Ray, but also the crown. When screwing and unscrewing it, it feels and sounds gritty. When I went to get the bracelets swapped, even the jeweler mentioned the crown feeling wrong. Has anyone dealt with Orient in regards to warranty service?


I have not used their warranty for any of my Orients (luckily enough). As far as the bezel goes, I think it is relatively par for the course with the ray, and the USA does have the correct feel. That is why I just adjusted the bezel springs myself.

The crown on mine screws in and out without concern. On one of my Seiko divers the crown sometimes feels gritty and sometimes moves very smoothly. I found with that watch it was how I lined up the crown with the threads when screwing it it. Try carefully aligning the crown, if you have not already done so, and screwing it down to see if that "fixes" the issue. I am hoping it is something simple like that.

Good luck with the issues you are facing, I hope they turn out to be minor.


----------



## lucduc

I suggest lubricating bezel with mineral oil before you try to adjust springs. This worked for me. Drip some lube between crystal and bezel, wipe off excess, turn bezel a bunch to spread lube. It took a little while to break in, but now my bezels action is very smooth.

The spring doesn't seem to create much resistance at all. I actually took mine out recently and it made no difference in resistance. Reason I took mine out is because I use my bezel so much and I think bi-directional makes good sense for desk diver people like me.


----------



## havok_watch

Chris Sorensen said:


> View attachment 7255346
> Finally got the USA bracelet on the new Ray. I love this combo! Unfortunately I'm extremely underwhelmed with the Ray itself. Aside from the overly stiff bezel, I was initially in love with this watch, but upon arrival of the USA I realized not only how bad the bezel is on the Ray, but also the crown. When screwing and unscrewing it, it feels and sounds gritty. When I went to get the bracelets swapped, even the jeweler mentioned the crown feeling wrong. Has anyone dealt with Orient in regards to warranty service?


many have suggested to try dental floss on the threads. mine was gritty as well and after a few passes with dental floss, the screw action was much "cleaner".


----------



## Chris Sorensen

havok_watch said:


> Chris Sorensen said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7255346"]7255346[/iurl] Finally got the USA bracelet on the new Ray. I love this combo! Unfortunately I'm extremely underwhelmed with the Ray itself. Aside from the overly stiff bezel, I was initially in love with this watch, but upon arrival of the USA I realized not only how bad the bezel is on the Ray, but also the crown. When screwing and unscrewing it, it feels and sounds gritty. When I went to get the bracelets swapped, even the jeweler mentioned the crown feeling wrong. Has anyone dealt with Orient in regards to warranty service?
> 
> 
> 
> many have suggested to try dental floss on the threads. mine was gritty as well and after a few passes with dental floss, the screw action was much "cleaner".
Click to expand...

Thank you! It has become a little better after screwing and unscrewing it a few times. I'll definitely try the dental floss.

The bezel is doing much better at this point. I popped it off and gave a quick wipe down with some Balistol. Much easier to turn now.


----------



## mysiak

How's the lume on this watch? I've seen it compared with SKX007 or Seiko monster and Ray was about the same or even better. Though what puzzles me the most - is hands lume intensity same as the dial? What about the color in daylight? In some photos dial and hands are white, in others I can clearly see a white dial with greenish hands. 
I am about to pull the trigger, just can't decide if I want to upgrade it with sapphire crystal right away or will wait for first scratches on the mineral glass


----------



## Chris Sorensen

mysiak said:


> How's the lume on this watch? I've seen it compared with SKX007 or Seiko monster and Ray was about the same or even better. Though what puzzles me the most - is hands lume intensity same as the dial? What about the color in daylight? In some photos dial and hands are white, in others I can clearly see a white dial with greenish hands.
> I am about to pull the trigger, just can't decide if I want to upgrade it with sapphire crystal right away or will wait for first scratches on the mineral glass


intensity is the same. Daylight color does come across as the hands having a slightly green tint compared to the indices.


----------



## Colderamstel

Just as an FYI, I found that my unidirectional bezel had become bidirectional so I had to pop the bezel off and adjust the spring again, now it is great and stays put. However, someone else posted that it was probably not the spring causing friction and after my adjustment and correction, I think this is correct. The gasket on the inside causes is probably responsible for the vast majority of the friction and lubrication of that gasket probably solves the issue better and more accurately than spring adjustment. Hoping that helps someone in the future. 

Posting this where ever I may have espoused the spring adjustment... Hoping it helps.


----------



## mysiak

Mine says hi  Btw. no issue with the bezel, was just a little bit stiff when received, but few turns under the water did the trick. Bracelet is not the best one in terms of quality and comfort, but the watch looks great on leather straps, so not a big deal


----------



## cabfrank

Great watch, but you're a naughty boy.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

mysiak said:


> Mine says hi  Btw. no issue with the bezel, was just a little bit stiff when received, but few turns under the water did the trick. Bracelet is not the best one in terms of quality and comfort, but the watch looks great on leather straps, so not a big deal


Hi there- Your watch looks great with the leather strap! I ended up putting mine on a mako bracelet because I wasn't a fan of the polished bits on the Ray bracelet. I actually had it on a USA bracelet but the end links didn't line up well and it ended up bothering me enough to swap the whole USA watch to a fellow WUS member for his v1 Ray and a Mako bracelet. The v1 is going on a one piece leather strap from woodnsteelusa.com
I'll put a photo up once it gets here.


----------



## mysiak

Hope you don't mind when I post few photos in your thread


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Not at all. That third strap down looks amazing.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

mysiak said:


> Hope you don't mind when I post few photos in your thread


 Any details on the third strap down?


----------



## mysiak

Sure, it's Graf vintage - though it seems that 22mm version is sold out.


----------



## lucduc

Nice pics guys! The black ray looks much better with the matte bezel insert now. Seems to match the dial better, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## big bird

ouch, that is gorgeous!


----------



## mysiak

Glycine strap


----------



## 937154

Initially I was bummed for buying a Ray I when II was available (even though the extra pusher did not bother me), but looking back on the buy now, I'm happy I went with the extra pusher. Adds character. Ray II just looks a bit dull now.

How is the accuracy of the updated movement in practice?


----------



## Chris Sorensen

last time I set the time via time.gov was last weekend. I just checked time.gov and I'm 7 seconds slow. -1 per day is aces as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mysiak

Mine is about +1.6s/day


----------



## mysiak

Ray II + Seiko jubilee. There is still a narrow gap (0.5-1mm) between end links and watch, but not really visible in person. Jubilee has higher comfort and tappering to 18mm looks better than the stock bracelet.


----------



## RedBeard1

I went with a brown NATO on mine. I agree with what was said about the hard to turn crown and bezel. I've had mine for about a week now and I put some CLP in the bezel, and just unscrewed and screwed back in the crown a couple times with a drop of CLP, works perfect. I have the Ray I and the Ray II, I'm selling my Ray I as I much prefer the II.


----------



## RedBeard1

Oh! And I forgot to add: it doesn't specify anywhere, but the Ray II has a 120 click bezel, and a spring brake clutch for winding. I mention the brake clutch because it said in the direction book to wind until the crown stops. I compared the instruction book with the one for my Ray I and noticed that they are identical and we're not updated. 

PS- I bought my Orient Ray II for $159 shipped from vicosia on eBay. It got to my door in 2 days.


----------



## saturnine

What has been seen cannot be unseen. My Ray I will now cower before my steely glare.



lbovill said:


> I also ordered the crystaltimes domed sapphire and plan on doing a video of me shattering, I mean, swapping the crystals (a little nervous about the procedure). If yours arrives be sure to post your experience because I think there are a lot of people interested in it.


Please share your experience as I would like to do the same. Does it need a crystal gasket? Also, the stock crystal is said to be 31mm x3mm. The CrystalTimes glass only mentions the 1mm dome. Can anyone confirm the full dimensions of the CrystalTimes domed crystal? The Seiko Sumo domed crystal via Dagaz is listed as 31mm x 5.1mm.


----------



## mysiak

Not sure what put me off from this combination, but it looks great and it's really comfy.


----------



## Shrodinkee

Can someone who has the updated Mako/Ray comment on the rotor noise? Is the new movement still as noisy as the older Orient movements?


----------



## mysiak

Can't comment on previous versions, but I haven't noticed anything unusual with the Ray II movement. I consider is as quiet as any other automatic watch I have or had (several ETAs, Seiko 7S26, 4R36), except Valjoux 7750 and Seagull ST25 - these two are really noisy.


----------



## Wristwatching

mysiak said:


> Can't comment on previous versions, but I haven't noticed anything unusual with the Ray II movement. I consider is as quiet as any other automatic watch I have or had (several ETAs, Seiko 7S26, 4R36), except Valjoux 7750 and Seagull ST25 - these two are really noisy.


Of movements I've had the 4R, 7S, and ETAs were all so quiet as to be unremarkable. (One exception to that rule, I have a SNK809 that's a little loud, but I think that is just the smallness of the case). You have to shake them by your ear to notice.

The Ray II is a smidge higher than that.

The Mako I is right up there with the ST25 I have, so the Ray is definitely a big improvement.


----------



## mysiak

Upgraded with Crystaltimes flat sapphire. Was expecting a little smaller gap between the bezel and the crystal edge, it reminds me of SKX007 with original Hardlex. Sapphire also sits a little deeper than the mineral glass and is almost at the same height as the bezel. Difference from original crystal is really tiny, but it's visible. Just hope that I installed it correctly, this was my first crystal replacement


----------



## cabfrank

Lovely!


----------



## RedBeard1

Just wanted to post an update here after a month. I was a little harsh on the stiffness of the bezel and crown out of the box. I can tell you that after a month they have both completely smoothed out and become a joy to use. This has become my favorite watch to wear and I have sold 3 watches including a Seiko SKX173 because of this. I plan on buying a second Ray II and keeping it in my safe so that someday when my watch breaks or they stop making them, I'll have a backup. I even love the SS bracelet that comes with this watch, hollow end links and all.


----------



## Bezelous

Mine arrived on Friday. I've got to say - I'm a little unimpressed. I have an original Mako, with the dual crown. The Mako feels a lot more solid. Hopefully wearing the piece will be different.


----------



## backer

wow


----------



## Wayne Lee

You have a lovely wife and also a lovely watch. I am sure you are proud of having them.


----------

